# Local Scams: what would you have done and what scams have you experienced?



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

We’re not big eaters of pork but once in a while, we treat ourselves to a selected piece of lechon, traditionally sold here on Sundays. We try to get there as early as possible before the flies and ants move in.

Having watched the vendor weigh out our 1kg purchase, I had a sneaky suspicion that the portion was a tad on the small side, even though the scales showed 1kg. When we got home therefore, I got out our scales and confirmed that we had in fact been sold 750g, 25% less than what we paid for. Back I went to the vendor armed with my scales and was met with much jocularity. First they put the lechon back on their scales and there it was again, 1kg. I then placed the meat on my scales and it showed 750g. _“Ahh, they laughed, these Filipino scales are no good; they always make mistakes, not like your USA scales”. _ Really! To cut a long story short, the good news is that they readily accepted they were in the wrong and refunded me with 25% of the purchase price. It’s quite clear that their scales were rigged and they were well aware of it. 

As they were still trying to laugh the matter off, I felt it appropriate to point out that I didn’t really think it was a laughing matter. _“You guys are also over charging your fellow Filipinos by 25%, what’s so funny about that?”_ The female owner finally apologised asking me to forgive them.

As a foreigner, I have no desire to 'rock the boat' and place myself and/ or my wife in a potentially undesirable situation by reporting the matter to the relevant local authority. We shall simply ‘vote with our feet’ so to speak and not buy from that vendor in future. What would you have done?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

pagbati said:


> We’re not big eaters of pork but once in a while, we treat ourselves to a selected piece of lechon, traditionally sold here on Sundays. We try to get there as early as possible before the flies and ants move in.
> 
> Having watched the vendor weigh out our 1kg purchase, I had a sneaky suspicion that the portion was a tad on the small side, even though the scales showed 1kg. When we got home therefore, I got out our scales and confirmed that we had in fact been sold 750g, 25% less than what we paid for. Back I went to the vendor armed with my scales and was met with much jocularity. First they put the lechon back on their scales and there it was again, 1kg. I then placed the meat on my scales and it showed 750g. _“Ahh, they laughed, these Filipino scales are no good; they always make mistakes, not like your USA scales”. _ Really! To cut a long story short, the good news is that they readily accepted they were in the wrong and refunded me with 25% of the purchase price. It’s quite clear that their scales were rigged and they were well aware of it.
> 
> ...


Perhaps there is an anonymous way to report them?

Here in the Olongapo markets, I have seen (on Facebook) a team who goes out and checks the scales. I have no idea if it is legit or if a small "tip" makes them go away.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Same thing has happened to us several times the few I remember were purchasing crabs north of Los Banos Laguna, we were shorted a large crab in weight these crabs are fresh water are full of meat and have large claws and a fish vendor in our municipality he's always selling the higher end sea foods and his scales are always off we don't bother buying form him anymore.

I forgot about this its' been a long time and there were a few times in the Municipal market the meat sure wasn't much and the main reason now I'll shop only purchase Monterey Meats inside grocery stores.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If it is a small scam, I usually just consider it a cost of living here. Paying a little more for something sold by weight would qualify.

Scamming of some sort appears to be a national pastime.

A taxi driver had kept the meter running and quoted a fare that was about what I expected. The 40p flay rate did not register on his meter but he included it in the fare he quoted me.

He was scamming the taxi owner.

I got a Grab ride and it turned out I knew the driver, he was an engineer that I had worked with in Afghanistan. His name was not on the Grab app, he admitted that he was driving for his cousin, they were scamming the taxi board out of a license fee, and scamming Grab showing that the cousin was working 7 days a week. I suspect that it somehow goes to their driving record and status.

I am active on dating sites, about 10% of the girls I start a chat with start off saying they have a problem... lost job, robbed, sick kid take your pick. I assume that sometimes these are real problems and feel sorry for those girls, but the few times I have sent money I never see the girl or the money. If I do ever hear from them again it is to ask for more money.

It is pretty common for girls to go online and get foreign boyfriends and have them sponsor them. They will cash several Western Union remittances at a time, saves on making multiple trips and allows more time for more boyfriends.


Just about everything that is not strictly priced with price tag, local shops, trike rides etc all have a foreigner tax, you will never see this on the BIR web page so I don't think it gets passed on to the government.


Philippines is not unique, I have seen variations on these and other scams in every poor country I have been in.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> If it is a small scam, I usually just consider it a cost of living here. Paying a little more for something sold by weight would qualify.


I agree in principle, but I tend to calculate costs in percentages as it keeps things in perspective. I regard a scam of 5 or maybe even 10 percent as small and part of the cost of living here. On the other hand, a scam of 25 percent is just plain greedy by someone chancing their luck and worth addressing. Each to their own of course.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pagbati said:


> I agree in principle, but I tend to calculate costs in percentages as it keeps things in perspective. I regard a scam of 5 or maybe even 10 percent as small and part of the cost of living here. On the other hand, a scam of 25 percent is just plain greedy by someone chancing their luck and worth addressing. Each to their own of course.


Great opening post (earlier) pagbati, the mind boggles with the possibilities/suggestions to report a multitude of sins and I add 100 percent agree with what you said above and the honest taxi driver that honours his/occasionally her meter is always given a 10 to 20% tip and a thank you while the driver/s that go the long way (we also know the quickest/less traffic route) are paid on the meter.

Scammers need to be accepted to a point if as you say little involved or perhaps small change but I have to say that I have stepped out of many cabs that at first quoted a price and when asked for the meter, agreed, then don't turn on the meter, "why is the meter not running after 1 or 2 hundred meters?" I quoted you a price sir,,,,,,, stop the cab now, I will report you/no monies given and a truck off from me and the process starts again.

There are scammers and opportunists in all countries and I do see and deal with this in OZ especially when professions/suppliers are in high demand and we pay for the privilege to secure an outcome, I'm a businessman and grasp the opportunities when we are booked 3 months ahead and add 50% to the cost/quote, sometimes more because we don't want the contract but always in the back of my mind is if I win this contract then I will employ more people and profit. Have to admit I too am guilty of promoting a sought after service whether a taxi driver or brain surgeon. 
At the end of the day the client/purchaser, cab or Ferrari makes an educated decision like or no.

I too have been burnt a few times in PH. for little/pilfering pesos and am yes still learning to assimilate though constantly reinventing a 40 year old wheel. 

As usual an apology for rambling on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Are we talking about private citizen scams or government scams? I could start a whole thread on the govnt ones but am afraid I might get deported.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife actually proved to me the ****** price and the Filipino price !
In the local market she told me to buy a few things, and when she bought the same items they were cheaper than mine, even if i am with her they try and increase the price but she has none of it !
Even tricycle drivers have tried but the wife knows exactly the fare for everywhere we go and if they ask for more than the right fare we waited for the next one ! Word soon spreads nobody tries it on anymore !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Real price*



expatuk2016 said:


> My wife actually proved to me the ****** price and the Filipino price !
> In the local market she told me to buy a few things, and when she bought the same items they were cheaper than mine, even if i am with her they try and increase the price but she has none of it !
> Even tricycle drivers have tried but the wife knows exactly the fare for everywhere we go and if they ask for more than the right fare we waited for the next one ! Word soon spreads nobody tries it on anymore !


And if you open your own business Expatuk you'll also find out what the real price is and nobody will pay more than that, I found this out the hard way while trying to open a vulcanizing shop, before when it came to me asking a vulcanizing shop how much the reply was it's up to you but when the citizen pays... they know the price. And another issue is try to sell your vehicle good luck with a decent price and now we are trying to sell our wood we cut down two large trees and everyone wants it free because they won't buy it but they'll buy from citizens.

Speaking of tricycles that's probably the single most rip off form of transportation there is and you'll be made to feel guilty if you don't pay more.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

We had two young men show up at the house asking money for new basketball uniforms for the local amateur team. I love that stuff and was sold when they said they had permission from the local barangay leadership. The thing that was not kosher was that everything was a well worn copy of the alleged permission paperwork signed by the so called officials. My wife is into politics and was quick to add that it was a well known fact that the Barangay was claiming not to approve of any house to house solicitation for money. Inquiry verified that as well as them insisting they never gave permission or signed anything as was represented by the thieves. I suggest that if you are approached ask for ID and suggest that they come back later after you verify. My guys had left their ID at home. Go figure


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rebaqshratz said:


> We had two young men show up at the house asking money for new basketball uniforms for the local amateur team. I love that stuff and was sold when they said they had permission from the local barangay leadership. The thing that was not kosher was that everything was a well worn copy of the alleged permission paperwork signed by the so called officials. My wife is into politics and was quick to add that it was a well known fact that the Barangay was claiming not to approve of any house to house solicitation for money. Inquiry verified that as well as them insisting they never gave permission or signed anything as was represented by the thieves. I suggest that if you are approached ask for ID and suggest that they come back later after you verify. My guys had left their ID at home. Go figure


I experienced that one in 2011 or 12 in quezon city....seems they are ALL in a race to get the foreigners money....from wives all the way to vendors. 4 m"s rule in pinas


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

My first day in Angeles, I had my American smartphone stolen at the SM Mall. It's a black Motorola if you notice it on sale behind some glass case or on Ebay LOL. I had it in my fannny pack that was in front of me at all times. I think somebody swiped it, while I was at the cash register paying for the clothes I had just bought. Scary, because most phones have apps that could compromise your privacy and not to mention your personal pics and videos. Some other stuff like beggars inside the malls, streets, and jeeneys coming up to you asking for money and who knows if they are nothing but smurfs working for papa smurf you know what I mean? I'm a Christian too and I noticed some shenanigans going on in church that I'm not happy about.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

The Philippines is full of scams I have been rippied off a few times, the first time I bought a male German Shepherd from A guy in Bulacan I asked for the dogs papers and if the male had two balls as I breed German Shepherds the guy sent me the PCCI paper, I had it checked it was genuine, the guy said the male had two balls so I had the dog transported from Bulacan to Isabela only to find out on arrival the dog had one ball and his ears did not stand up, only good for a pet not breeding. my wife keeps telling me that is business in the Philippines,,,


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

For anyone on the dating sites, be very careful with anyone younger that about 21. The law here is clear and very strict, the man is the one responsible for verifying age. Any younger than 18 and you can be in a world of hurt. 

A common scam is for a girl to claim being 19 or 20 but when she shows up is less than legal age, police are involved, or threatened to be involved and the foreigner is shaken down for a large sum. Remember nothing has to happen, the crime is being behind closed doors alone with an underage female. 


Other scams include the girl showing up, planting drugs then taking off just before the police raid the room. 

Both of these are non bailable offenses and the foreigner has the option, come up with a huge pile of cash or jail for a few years before trial which can involve a lengthy prison term.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Scams ? Too many to count. But with internet, and information, unlike say 20 plus years ago, a bit of research saves a lot of headache and heartache.

And such privilege wasn't there long ago. mistakes like revealing my name and hotel led to a boyfriend of a girl to stalk my hotel. Or the hotel he thought I was staying in, because on some impulse, I gave the name of the hotel nearby (I said executive hotel instead of Rivera), as I didn't know silly girls let their boyfriends access to friendster. Got a few threats demanding I come out, quietly told hotel I need to vacate earlier than the booked dates, paid 1000 p for hotel transport car to transfer myself to Makati. While telling the moron i am still in executive. And lucky I never sent my pic to the fellow so he had no idea how I looked like 

Rest all small attempts to scam, including leaving my luggage in the port in Batangas as I refused Christmas bonus to the ticket collector ..

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I bought a vegetable chopper in the NCCC department store in the mall in tagum city. This was the one that was advertised on tv made in Italy. I saw the ad before leaving the USA. I got back to my apartment with it and opened the chopper up. It had no name on it but I finally found a stamp saying made in China but the box had made in Italy on it like I saw on tv. I took it back to the store and the manager agreed their supplier was scamming them also. She agreed is was a fake. So I said return my money. She said she couldn't do that. They don't give refunds. I blew up on her. I said you agree it is a fake but you won't return my money. I took the chopper and slammed it against the floor and broke it in a million pieces. she was completely stunned and the employees didn't know what to say. I said some choice words and walked out. All the employees and customers were looking at me.

SCAM SCAM

art


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

greenstreak1946 said:


> . I took the chopper and slammed it against the floor and broke it in a million pieces. she was completely stunned and the employees didn't know what to say. I said some choice words and walked out. All the employees and customers were looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not good to lose your temper. See the guy who went to stop a taxi who almost hit a pedestrian, the mobile phone recordings made the hero as the villain. And once it's on the net, the story will take it's own form

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art they should have at least allowed you to buy something else with the credit and what was the difference from the fake vs the original vegetable cutter?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey simonsays, Yeah I know what you mean but enough is enough. When the manger on the large department store in the NCCC mall knows they sold me a fake and then tells me she won't refund my money. Yeah I lost it. I told her she could take that China junk and shove it where the sun don't shine.

I felt better any ways. hahahahah

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

yeah m.c.a. I agree with you. I was totally stunned when she knew I had bought a fake from their store and then tells me nothing she can do about it. I did lose it.

I KNOW ALL THE CUSTOMERS THAT WAS WATCHING ME THOUGHT I WAS AN AMERICAN NUT!!!!

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's best to always assume the item is a fake unless in a major chained department store and even then open it up and make sure it's what you want or accept it as fake but aren't these items much lower in costs?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

M.C.A. said:


> Art they should have at least allowed you to buy something else with the credit and what was the difference from the fake vs the original vegetable cutter?


I am sure they will allow exchanges. It's not the fault of the poor manager bosses sitting in bullet proof offices decided a fake will work good. So they can continue to upgrade their helicopters

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey m.c.a.

It was a major department store. In the NCCC mall's department store. I agree I learned after that to open the item before buying if it is in a box. I also learned in most cases there is no refunds given in the Philippines. 

I also learn customer service means nothing in the Philippines like here is the USA.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Customer Service*



greenstreak1946 said:


> hey m.c.a.
> 
> It was a major department store. In the NCCC mall's department store. I agree I learned after that to open the item before buying if it is in a box. I also learned in most cases there is no refunds given in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Actually Art if you shop at the same store and frequently they do remember you and you end up with much better customer service than in the US. 

Example we shop frequently in two grocery stores and they go out of there way to help us and even bring out items such as premium Denorado branded rice or Porter House Steaks, these premium items aren't out for the general public so there will be some benefits. We also get good service in some other stores we frequent often.

Like you mentioned if we are shopping at a new spot we don't expect much if anything positive when it comes to customer service so that's the best way to approach any store here don't expect much, don't ask for much, find it yourself and always check your goods for damage and expiration date but when they do treat you well it's always a welcomed surprise and don't forget to tip those grocery packers.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

My mom got scammed by some dude with a sob story almost a year ago. This guy , who I actually met off the street days before, claims to know my cousins on my mom's side and was trying to work me. lol. Anyhoo, my mom was doing her thing one day when I wasn't "guarding
" her like I usually do due to her old age , either with the palenke shopping or getting her hair done when this guy working as a trike driver told my mom that his daughter or son died and he needed money for the funeral. So my mom gives this guy money... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than the trike fare. I told my mom this guy is full of you know what and just ripped you off. My mom thought about that for a moment and finally woke up. Another thing, some people here will invade your privacy by hanging out right next to your only open window in your house when they could sit anywhere. It creeps me out. I feel as though we are being spied on or our place is being cased for possible future burglary. Like my aunt's place a few years ago in Pampanga. They are Balikbayan Americans too. These fools literally sit right outside your window trying to pretend they are doing nothing wrong....please. . So I started taking pictures of these people and told them to get off our area. There's a financial office in our complex... about 15 yards away from my parents place, but they got seats inside their office and there are other apartments here as well. Why the F are they hanging out close to our area next to our open window or door? Shady if you ask me. Plus , do not give out candy to kids here. They become spoiled and literally bother you until you give them candy again... lol. They are sleek. They know when I leave my parents place and will approach you when you're waiting for a jeepney or trike. Oh, why the hell do they pick our place for Christmas caroling , but I never hear them singing at the other houses in our block? Gee.. I have no clue as to why that is lol.����������


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

This is off topic and may get deleted, but a few months ago, this happened here in Pampanga:

6 robbery gang members slain in Pampanga - Manila Standard Mobile

Funny, these crooks seem to drive in nice vehicles lol and are never seen hailing trike or jeepneys after their evil deeds. My mindset now is that when I see tinted vehicles, I'm thinking crook lol. I know that's a negative thought to be carrying around, but you gotta be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nosy People*



68whiskeymike6 said:


> My mom got scammed by some dude with a sob story almost a year ago. This guy , who I actually met off the street days before, claims to know my cousins on my mom's side and was trying to work me. lol. Anyhoo, my mom was doing her thing one day when I wasn't "guarding
> " her like I usually do due to her old age , either with the palenke shopping or getting her hair done when this guy working as a trike driver told my mom that his daughter or son died and he needed money for the funeral. So my mom gives this guy money... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than the trike fare. I told my mom this guy is full of you know what and just ripped you off. My mom thought about that for a moment and finally woke up. Another thing, some people here will invade your privacy by hanging out right next to your only open window in your house when they could sit anywhere. It creeps me out. I feel as though we are being spied on or our place is being cased for possible future burglary. Like my aunt's place a few years ago in Pampanga. They are Balikbayan Americans too. These fools literally sit right outside your window trying to pretend they are doing nothing wrong....please. . So I started taking pictures of these people and told them to get off our area. There's a financial office in our complex... about 15 yards away from my parents place, but they got seats inside their office and there are other apartments here as well. Why the F are they hanging out close to our area next to our open window or door? Shady if you ask me. Plus , do not give out candy to kids here. They become spoiled and literally bother you until you give them candy again... lol. They are sleek. They know when I leave my parents place and will approach you when you're waiting for a jeepney or trike. Oh, why the hell do they pick our place for Christmas caroling , but I never hear them singing at the other houses in our block? Gee.. I have no clue as to why that is lol.����������



I caught several people either the In-laws or strangers and friends of the In-laws or neighbors watching us from the bushes up front or off to the side... they look for patterns. I had a stranger come right up into our backyard patio and I've gates all around my house and the upstairs patio has a gate he was up in our room asking for money.

One way to combat nosy people is to make sure the curtains are up and you have dogs, if these same people are always over at the house tie up your dogs so they don't become familiar.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> I caught several people either the In-laws or strangers and friends of the In-laws or neighbors watching us from the bushes up front or off to the side... they look for patterns. I had a stranger come right up into our backyard patio and I've gates all around my house and the upstairs patio has a gate he was up in our room asking for money.
> 
> One way to combat nosy people is to make sure the curtains are up and you have dogs, if these same people are always over at the house tie up your dogs so they don't become familiar.


I normally have my parents curtains up on the windows and I keep 95% of the windows closed at all times, but my dad loves to open everything up disregarding privacy. He's never been robbed or had his place broken into like me and my brother have. So he's way too relaxed about these things and brushes them off. My parents aren't into pets either, so a dog is not an option. When I visited my parents two years ago, their last apartment facing a busy pedestrian street had his entire kitchen and living room opened to the eyes of everyone walking next to his place . I was not comfortable with that at all. Plus they owned fairly expensive stuff lying around the house. Pretty dumb of my parents to leave their place that open to the public. Just asking for trouble.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> This is off topic and may get deleted, but a few months ago, this happened here in Pampanga:
> 
> 6 robbery gang members slain in Pampanga - Manila Standard Mobile
> 
> Funny, these crooks seem to drive in nice vehicles lol and are never seen hailing trike or jeepneys after their evil deeds. My mindset now is that when I see tinted vehicles, I'm thinking crook lol. I know that's a negative thought to be carrying around, but you gotta be aware of your surroundings.


I have tinted windows


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

hogrider said:


> I have tinted windows



Dammit...I was going to edit that statement...I didn't mean law abiding citizens like you


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I forget to mention two other scams involving my mom. Back in the late 1970s, a couple visited my mom and swindled her out of her jewelry here in the Philippines.They said they would come back with the money and my mom fell for that like an... I remember that couple when I was a boy. Then 2 or 3 years ago, her maid, according to my dad , stole her jewelry LOL. Unbelievable. Plus , you can't even trust family here. My dad got taken in for money by my mom's brother and never gave my dad's money back after promising he would. These people have no honor. Also, if you are having your phone loaded, do it yourself if you are going by the calling card route. I've caught store clerks going through my phone apps when they had no business looking at those apps like my calculator app , messenger, and etc apps. The heck they need to look at those apps for? And , a year ago, while my dad and I when out, a relative's maid visited my mom and talked my mom into giving her a few thousand pesos to give to the same uncle who swindled my dad. I think that money went to my other shady aunt who is best friend's to this maid. Funny how this maid just happened to drop by while me and my dad are out. They know my mom is gullible like that and take advantage of her illness. These people be watching you or have ears to the wall lol. Creepy as F.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> I caught several people either the In-laws or strangers and friends of the In-laws or neighbors watching us from the bushes up front or off to the side... they look for patterns. I had a stranger come right up into our backyard patio and I've gates all around my house and the upstairs patio has a gate he was up in our room asking for money.
> 
> One way to combat nosy people is to make sure the curtains are up and you have dogs, if these same people are always over at the house tie up your dogs so they don't become familiar.


That's some creepy stalking bs right there. Yeah, they have people like that here. Our neighbors here are shady. Everytime I go out, I feel as though I'm being watched by these fools. I stay hyper alert like a soldier and never leave our home unattended. Oh, in keeping with the topic, I went to buy load for my phone, so I give this woman money for my calling cards and she tried to short change me by giving me half what I bought and pretended to talk to another customer...shaking my damn head... lol. They can't even act right when they try to swindle you. Btw, watch out for people who ask you way too many personal questions. They ain't your friends. You could be sitting alone in a restaurant, and they'll come up to you asking all kinds of bs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Seasonal tourists/ Change scam*



68whiskeymike6 said:


> That's some creepy stalking bs right there. Yeah, they have people like that here. Our neighbors here are shady. Everytime I go out, I feel as though I'm being watched by these fools. I stay hyper alert like a soldier and never leave our home unattended. Oh, in keeping with the topic, I went to buy load for my phone, so I give this woman money for my calling cards and she tried to short change me by giving me half what I bought and pretended to talk to another customer...shaking my damn head... lol. They can't even act right when they try to swindle you. Btw, watch out for people who ask you way too many personal questions. They ain't your friends. You could be sitting alone in a restaurant, and they'll come up to you asking all kinds of bs.


I and my wife took the bus to the grocery store just a few days ago and I sure have noticed many tourists now in town and returning former residents I now can tell the difference between a citizen and a visitor the returning Philippine citizen they really stand out like a sore thumb and most don't have a ride they use the public transit system, maybe I'll open up a topic on this.

I also got scammed out of 500 pesos late at night I was buying a large bottle of Coke and forgot what I gave the lady it was dark but it turned out to be my 500 pesos bill so now I always double check and hand the bill slowly if larger than 100 pesos when purchasing products, if the cashier is doing their job they'll say I received 500 or 1000 pesos and for sure the Sari Sari stores and the Mom & Pop sized business's will not only scam your change but over charge you for products... I was consistently being overcharged by a spot that sold chicken parts and also the dry pancit (Hab-hab) noodles I was paying double I found out later because even I came home was a little upset that I should have had more meat for what I paid, my daughter confronted the sales lady later and she didn't really come up with a good answer as to why I was over charged other than she thought I was a tourist.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> I forget to mention two other scams involving my mom. Back in the late 1970s, a couple visited my mom and swindled her out of her jewelry here in the Philippines.They said they would come back with the money and my mom fell for that like an... I remember that couple when I was a boy. Then 2 or 3 years ago, her maid, according to my dad , stole her jewelry LOL. Unbelievable. Plus , you can't even trust family here. My dad got taken in for money by my mom's brother and never gave my dad's money back after promising he would. These people have no honor. Also, if you are having your phone loaded, do it yourself if you are going by the calling card route. I've caught store clerks going through my phone apps when they had no business looking at those apps like my calculator app , messenger, and etc apps. The heck they need to look at those apps for? And , a year ago, while my dad and I when out, a relative's maid visited my mom and talked my mom into giving her a few thousand pesos to give to the same uncle who swindled my dad. I think that money went to my other shady aunt who is best friend's to this maid. Funny how this maid just happened to drop by while me and my dad are out. They know my mom is gullible like that and take advantage of her illness. These people be watching you or have ears to the wall lol. Creepy as F.


After 41 left field posts and just now looking at your profile I have to ask where are you from/live. You seem to take relish in putting Filipinos down, perhaps your own countrymen, hopefully not.

Your ailing and gullible mother would never be left alone by family in PH. and if you did so to to her detriment then you only have yourself to blame for the losses. 
Sorry for my approach but I think you are making it up as you go and have too much time for trivialities.
OMO.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lol. So these kids are back in our only open window in the living room yelling "mommy" around 630pm.We've already told them a dozens times not to beg like dogs in our residence , but they keep coming back. Plus they always seem to know when I arrive by jeeney or when I leave my parents place.They don't stalk me everytime, but every few trips I take. Like they are waiting for me to drop my guard or something haha. Next time I'm going to film these idiots and post that on YouTube. Its obvious its an adult telling them what to do. I swear, I think they have pin hole surveillance cameras in our home. I've been noticing a pattern with these fools that couldn't be a coincidence like when I'm in the living room, they know I'm there. Could be our tv alerting them I'm by that open window. Like my neighbors are in on it. It's like I've been placed on a neighborhood watch bullcrap. Ju
st a few days ago, some idiot tried to use my credit card charging it for Facebook, Netflix, life insurance, Google, and other crap. All you Expats beware!!! Ive used my card here in the Philippines and in the U. S. Makes me wonder... hmmmm...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

12 yrs in Philippines ive been scammed a few times but nothing like you whiskey mike......that all depends on the areas you reside in and your attitudes.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> After 41 left field posts and just now looking at your profile I have to ask where are you from/live. You seem to take relish in putting Filipinos down, perhaps your own countrymen, hopefully not.
> 
> Your ailing and gullible mother would never be left alone by family in PH. and if you did so to to her detriment then you only have yourself to blame for the losses.
> Sorry for my approach but I think you are making it up as you go and have too much time for trivialities.
> ...


Lol. Im not putting them down. They are doing that to themselves. I'm not the one stalking and illegaly surveiling people and then sitting and yelling into private peoples home via a window. So who is shady here? I take pride of my Filipino ancestry . My family is from Pampanga and I've lived here a total of 6 years and speak the language. Heck , you're creepy. I have how many posts in here youve read???


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> 12 yrs in Philippines ive been scammed a few times but nothing like you whiskey mike......that all depends on the areas you reside in and your attitudes.


Amen, brother. I didn't come here from California to mess with the locals here.They are doing that to me and my mom.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Personally I feel theres nothing greater than a Filipino telling the truth about the crap in the Philippines! go get em whiskey mike!!! P.m. to you!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

What it seems that I have noticed is the general populace attitude towards Tourists is that they have enough money to travel & visit so they are rich, and in some manner of twisted thinking they feel that they deserve it and it should be shared with them. OFWs, Balikbayans, Tourists, and associates of any 'Kano' are loosely grouped as such. An example - my Asawas 1st husband (deceased) was an OFW (worked on a ship as a radio operator). He would go aboard ship for 10 months and then be at home for 2 months. When he would come home, he had lots of money to spend and had a lot of "friends" to drink & raise hell with, As time would pass, he had less money to spend and fewer "friends" until he was broke and then he would go back aboard ship. Another example is my SIL. Since she has become engaged to a "Kano", she has now become the target of some schemes by people she has known for years, even a couple of her college classmates. One classmate that she had considered her Best Friend since school (mid 80s) actually took her for P1000 per month for 16 months on a rental scheme until she was found out. The friend felt it was justified because the Kano was paying the rent. Needless to say, that friendship is done. These are just a couple examples that I have witnessed and what I am basing my perception on, I have seen plenty more.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Lol. Im not putting them down. They are doing that to themselves. I'm not the one stalking and illegaly surveiling people and then sitting and yelling into private peoples home via a window. So who is shady here? I take pride of my Filipino ancestry . My family is from Pampanga and I've lived here a total of 6 years and speak the language. Heck , you're creepy. I have how many posts in here youve read???


52 now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> What it seems that I have noticed is the general populace attitude towards Tourists is that they have enough money to travel & visit so they are rich, and in some manner of twisted thinking they feel that they deserve it and it should be shared with them. ....


I have heard of foreigners being third or forth to an accident scene, just happened ahead of them, and the locals point to the foreigner saying it was his fault.

The thinking is that the foreigner could afford to pay all medical bills and vehicle repairs so it was obviously his fault.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I was in an accident a few months ago I was hit on the right side by a car that was parked and tried to enter the traffic thru the right side of my car. I asked him for paperwork and the passenger in the car asked me how much was I going to pay for the damage to their car which was negligible. I waited for the police, took lots of pictures and got witnesses names etc. I told the cop about the attempt to get money from me and he smiled. He said that is the way of the Philippines and there was nothing he could do. No insurance on their car and no way to collect the money. At least th cop wrote his report absolving me from fault so my insurance company paid up except for the deductible without hesitation I wonder if this whole thing was intentional...car was owned by a so called attorney...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate that attitude that this is the Philippines and they can do nothing.

Doing nothing only promotes the activity.

I read on a different forum that the main reason why people obey the rules always in the developed countries and not so much in the lesser developed countries was parking tickets.

At home they issue parking tickets and if you don't pay them they quickly build up to a sizable amount and then they are coming after you, this applies no matter if you are illegally parking an old beater car or a brand new luxury car, you still get the same ticket and have to pay it.

In less developed countries, enforcement people don't bother on minor things, especially if the person is rich and powerful leading to massive and widespread violations of all the small rules that make society just work better.

Think about how much better traffic would flow on EDSA if no one ran yellow lights, blocking the intersection for the green lighted traffic, no jeepneys stopped in the middle of traffic to pick up passengers or drop them off, etc.

One thing I have seen here in my travels is there are lots of portable signs that say no parking on national highways. People move the sign to use it as a blocking or warning for where they want to park.

Extend parking tickets to cover all kinds of violations, if a lawyer could lose his license to practice for an attempted extortion as describe above, would they try it? If he continued to practice law after being suspended he was thrown in jail for contempt would he try it?

We need more parking tickets here.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> We need more parking tickets here.


Totally agree. 
Queuing across intersections and failing to stop for pedestrian crossings (even when they have a green walk sign) are 2 of my pet peeves.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I would simply suggest education from day one in school especially littering, adhering to law, not flouting but educated correctly.

Cheers, Steve


----------

